# problème avec les PDF sur Mail



## christophe07 (1 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème récent : Je n'arrive plus à ouvrir les fichiers pdf en pj des mails que je reçois du boulot lorsque j'utilise Mail (Version 5.3) (1283)). Je suis sous OSX 10.7.5.
Bizarrement :

&#8226; sur le webmail de l'académie, je peux ouvrir les pdf provenant de ces mêmes mails

&#8226; lorsque je renvoie ces mails de mon boulot avec pdf sur une autre adresse mail (orange), je peux ouvrir les pdf sur le portail orange, mais pas sur ma boite de réception orange dans Mail.

&#8226; Sur le même Macbook, j'ai essayé Thunderbird et là, ça marche.

&#8226; je peux m'envoyer moi-même des mails avec un fichier pdf sur la même boite mail académique et , avec la même application, Mail, je peux les lire.


Au boulot, on m'assure qu'ils n'ont rien changé dans leur manière de faire. Mes collègues sous Windows ne rencontrent pas de problème. Une collègue également sur mac et utilisant Mail, rencontre le même problème que moi.

Voici ce qui est affiché dans mon message sur Mail : J'ai une icône avec une flèche vers le bas, le nom du fichier (trucmuche.pdf) et sa taille (en l'occurrence 73ko)
Si je passe le curseur sur l'icône en forme de flèche, ça me donne le message suivant : " trucmuche.pdf 
Etat : pas encore téléchargé
type MIME :application/applefile
pour le menu, cliquez en maintenant Ctrl enfoncé

Et voici ce qui se passe quand je double-clique sur l'icône (lancement d'Aperçu) :
"le fichier trucmuche.pdf n'a pas pu être ouvert car il est vide

Je pense donc que ça vient de Mail, mais encore ?
Une idée, une piste ?

------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération.

Puisqu'il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie internet, et de son fonctionnement, donc pas vraiment de bureautique et comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## christophe07 (2 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour la redirection. Je n'avais trouvé aucune rubrique qui me paraisse totalement satisfaisante pour caser mon message.
Cela-dit, personne n'a une petite idée sur ce qui m'arrive et sur comment résoudre ça ?


----------



## jethro2009 (3 Octobre 2013)

Téléchargez et réinstallez Acrobat Reader chez Adobe.fr


----------



## christophe07 (3 Octobre 2013)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Téléchargez et réinstallez Acrobat Reader chez Adobe.fr




Pourquoi ? Mes pdf provenant du boulot ne s'ouvrent ni avec Aperçu ni avec Acrobat Reader? mais tous les autres pdf (que je crée ou que je reçois) s'ouvrent très bien avec chacun des 2 logiciels.


Le problème , à mon avis, vient de Mail, mais d'où dans Mail ? et pourquoi la collègue que je connais et qui est également sur mac (tous les autres sont sous Windows) a-t-elle rencontré les mêmes problèmes que moi au même moment ? D'autant que dans Mail, d'habitude les pdf d'une page s'affichent directement dans le corps du message et que là, ce n'est pas le cas : au lieu de ça, j'ai cette icône avec une flèche vers le bas qui me dit que le fichier n'est pas encore téléchargé...


----------



## christophe07 (7 Octobre 2013)

C'est tout ce que mon problème inspire ?


----------



## jethro2009 (10 Octobre 2013)

Les pdf sont mal créés au boulot, avec un profil pdf incompatible. Voir l'informaticien au boulot et lui demander, par exemple, de créer ses pdf au format Acrobat 4 - PDF 1.3 qui lui sera compatible avec tout le monde, même les utilisateurs qui ont un vieil Acrobat Reader.


----------

